# Wanted: Remington 1100 20 guage ribbed barrel ending in X



## cuff (Sep 23, 2006)

WANTED! Remington 1100 20 guage ribbed shotgun barrel with a serial number ending in "X." Please quote asking price. Thanks!


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Good luck here is a link I found for barrels. I am looking for the same thing.
http://www.corsonsbarrels.com/
Later,
Ryan


----------



## cuff (Sep 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Ryan. Good luck to you, also.


----------

